# Nelsons' Bruckner series.....



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone collecting it or have any?
Would like your opinions please. 
Thank you :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I’ve heard the 3rd and 4th of this series. I have a very favourable impression. The one word to describe the performances for me would be spacious. There’s never any feeling of rushing from the conductor and there’s a lot of air around the instruments; you can really appreciate the part writing which I like. Also being live performances helps this feeling. The orchestra of course sounds great. These won’t replace my Wand or Karajan treasures but , in my opinion, they are excellent recordings and well worth having in your Bruckner collection.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have his current Bruckner releases, all fine performances that are at the same level as recent Theilemann for instance in great modern sound, well worth getting......

There is still no threat to dethrone Karajan as in the glorious WP 7th, but a worthy attempt to scale those lofty heights


----------

